# FOR SALE: 16ft. stock gooseneck in Southeastern PA



## justjumpit278 (Feb 19, 2011)

My boyfriend has his gooseneck for sale. He does hauling and is looking for something a bit bigger.

It was made in 1981 by Wil-Ro. Has a middle divider, escape door, and doors on both sides of the nose for easy access. Condition is pretty good! Insignificant amount of rust and the floor is in decent shape. All of the lights work, brakes work great and has recently replaced 7,000lb axles. He is asking $2,100. Located in Lititz, PA

Price is negotiable because he needs the money to go towards a new trailer and he needs a spot to park the new one! He says he would also consider trades for a 20' gooseneck. Delivery available for a fee.

If anyone has any questions or would like to see further photos, please let me know. The faster this trailer sells, the BETTER!


----------

